#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-06
<linux> anyone know how to start aurora-gtk-engine-1.5-tar.gz
<marissa> hello?
<marissa> do you no how to play games useing yahoo?
<marissa> or just games im haveing trouble playing online games
<ziroday> marissa: #ubuntu is the best place to ask, not here :)
<cprofitt> pleia2, - next meeting?
<pleia2> cprofitt: hm, tomorrow evening at 8 EDT?
 * pleia2 is recovering from redeye flight across the country
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Monday July 7th @ 8pm EDT (00:00 UTC July 7th) | Support in #ubuntu
<ziroday> in here, or #ubuntu-meeting?
<pleia2> oh right
 * pleia2 checks calendar
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Monday July 7th @ 8pm EDT (00:00 UTC July 8th) | Support in #ubuntu
<pleia2> that's fine
<pleia2> #ubuntu-meeting
 * ziroday sets an alarm
<pleia2> k, all set
<cprofitt> thanks pleia2
<Vantrax|Work> so i have another theme test to do today, hopefully this one will work
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-07
<cprofitt> sorry I am late to the meeting...
<cprofitt> oh... wait.. it is in 3o minutes
<cprofitt> phew!
<cprofitt> man... my daughter read the clock wrong... she told me 8:30
<cprofitt> pleia2, there is nothing on the agenda for tonight...
<cprofitt> pleia2, doctormo
<doctormo> cprofitt: hello
<cprofitt> #ubuntu-meeting
<cprofitt> pleia2, doctormo greg-g popey Vantrax Vantrax|Work -meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<doctormo> cprofitt: right now?
<cprofitt> crap...  wrong day...
<doctormo> It is Monday
<cprofitt> I thought it was today -- since it said Monday on our meeting announcement
<doctormo> today, and there normally is a meeting
<cprofitt> but the date says the 7th
<cprofitt> I dunno...
<cprofitt> thought it was today
<doctormo> Then it's today, what time was it?
<cprofitt> right now
<doctormo> Ah, lucky for me then eh
<doctormo> pleia2 was managing the schedual though
<greg-g> cprofitt: I'm in there, idling, highlight me if you need me
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> Vantrax|Work, doctormo do we need to have this discussion in #ubuntu-meeting or should we move it in here...
<cprofitt> I have no opinion on the matter...
<cprofitt> but thought I should ask
<pleia2> the meeting is tomorrow...
<doctormo> pleia2: that explains it
<doctormo> Why Tuesday btw?
<pleia2> doctormo: this is too short notice + we need to mix up days a bit
<doctormo> aye
<cprofitt> pleia2, the topic has both days... Monday and 7th
<cprofitt> so I was confused
<pleia2> anyway, I'm not available right now
<doctormo> pleia2: No problem, tomorrow it is
<cprofitt> we have no topics...
<cprofitt> should we just schedule for next week?
<cprofitt> that way everyone has more time
<cprofitt> Next Meeting: Monday July 7th @ 8pm EDT
<cprofitt> that made it confusing...
<pleia2> sorry, it was correct on the calendar, wiki and the dates were right
<pleia2> just missed that part of the topic
<cprofitt> no problem...
<pleia2> 12:26:59 < cprofitt> pleia2, - next meeting?
<pleia2> 12:28:06 < pleia2> cprofitt: hm, tomorrow evening at 8 EDT?
<cprofitt> despite that we have no agenda for tomorrow
<pleia2> so I thought we were on the same page :)
<cprofitt> I thought so as well... until I read the topic
<pleia2> yeah, I figured we would fill in the Agenda like last time
<cprofitt> I agree about things being short notice...
<cprofitt> and can meet this week or next week... its all sixes for me
<pleia2> if no one has anything to talk about we don't have to have one, but our agenda wasn't filled in until last minute last meeting either
<pleia2> so I wasn't sure if people were just holding up again
<cprofitt> well... we can 'call' it tomorrow if there are no topics... so no big deal
<pleia2> k
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Tuesday July 7th @ 8pm EDT (00:00 UTC July 8th) | Support in #ubuntu
<doctormo> pleia2, cprofitt: I think we're reaching the point where we don't need as much organising, but we do need more "getting on with it" working
<doctormo> Maybe we're at a bottlenec
<pleia2> doctormo: me too, but I was told we "have to wait on licensing"
<cprofitt> doctormo, we still need to solve the licensing
<cprofitt> and the server hosting
<cprofitt> until those two are nailed down I do not think we can 'move' forward
<cprofitt> as painful as that fact is...
<cprofitt> it would just not make sense to move forward without that resolved
<pleia2> cprofitt: do you know where mootbot minutes are posted?
<cprofitt> pleia2, not off the top of my head
<cprofitt> to be honest each time I look for them I never find them despite going to where it tells me
<pleia2> me too
<pleia2> I thought there was a secret I was missing :)
<cprofitt> I am a month out from a rather major local event too... so I am going to be a bit distracted with that
<cprofitt> trying to get demo units in from System76 and arrange a college professor to come and speak
<cprofitt> I am pissed off that my local school does not have a computer programming course anymore...
<cprofitt> and that is next on my agenda...
<cprofitt> sorry for rambling on about that...
<pleia2> cool about the demo (not cool about lack of programming course, what's up with that?)
<cprofitt> I just think it is a sad state of affairs that the people that made fun of us "geeks" while we were in schools give lip service to saying that computer are important in education, but because they have no clue how to actually use them they shy away from doing anything much beyond replacing the typewriter with them
<cprofitt> well the college board (AP) only accepts java
<cprofitt> so the school taught only java -- bad intro to comp sci language in my opinion
<Vantrax|Work> for the theme atm im focusing on getting it looking right, then the links right, then the menus showing right
<pleia2> wow
<cprofitt> so they killed the course...
<cprofitt> that and the teachers teaching it really could only do what was in the book...
<cprofitt> so the course was boring as heck for the kids who really wanted to program
<pleia2> yeesh
<cprofitt> I work there... so I can not rock the boat too badly
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> cprofitt: I've been at jobs where my main function of boat rocker, you kind of have to sometimes.
<cprofitt> doctormo, in a school district where I have no 'union' protection and the teachers do...
<cprofitt> I am just a glorified digital janitor to them
<pleia2> hehe "digital janitor"
<cprofitt> I actually had a teacher assume I had no bachelors degree
<cprofitt> funny thing was that she went to the same school I did for her undergrad
<Vantrax|Work> weeee
<Vantrax|Work> http://learn.bodhizazen.net/moodle/
<Vantrax|Work> looks right now somehow
<Vantrax|Work> not sure, but it lays things out correctly
<Vantrax|Work> take a peak and tell me if im crazy
<pleia2> neat
<Vantrax|Work> thats more what im after
<Vantrax|Work> we like?
<pleia2> basic layout looks good
<Vantrax|Work> ignore all the links and menu options
<Vantrax|Work> all of that will go
<Vantrax|Work> unless we want our own forums, youtube channel, photo gallery etc
<doctormo> nice :-)
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: It's possible, although we'd go with soe other video channel like blip.tv
 * Vantrax|Work is just happy i can finally show something to prove im not just lazy
<Vantrax|Work> doctormo: sure:P more the point i guess
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: What license is moodle?
<doctormo> and/or this theme we're using as a basis
<Vantrax|Work> cc-by-sa or gpl
<doctormo> GPLv2?
<Vantrax|Work> all the themes at www.moodle.com are required to have a free liencence
<Vantrax|Work> there was no licence information included with the theme
<Vantrax|Work> so no idea
<doctormo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-learning-moodle
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: OK your the driver *whip*tish*
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: And the board is the maintainer
<Vantrax|Work> so what do i do now?
<Vantrax|Work> register a branch?
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: No, I'll upload a branch of what you have
<doctormo> And then show you how to handle it
<Vantrax|Work> okies
<Vantrax|Work> you have access to the files on ubuntu one right?
<doctormo> I've just been dealing with some python-crontab work, sorry for the delay
<Vantrax|Work> oh hold on
<Vantrax|Work> its updating now
<Vantrax|Work> wasnt synced
<Vantrax|Work> ive made a couple of changes
<doctormo> You can commit those changes in as practice, it'll be fun :-)
<Vantrax|Work> err
<doctormo> lp:~ubuntu-learning-board/ubuntu-learning-moodle/trunk
<Vantrax|Work> the changest are almost the whole thing:P
<doctormo> Okay, then we'll learn how to deal with "almost entire thing" changes :-D
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: get your command terminal into a useful projects directory and use `bzr pull lp:~ubuntu-learning-board/ubuntu-learning-moodle/trunk` to grab the version there
<Vantrax|Work> just installing bzr
<Vantrax|Work> bzr pull lp:~ubuntu-learning-board/ubuntu-learning-moodle/trunk
<Vantrax|Work> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/s2092272/Projects/learn_ubuntu/".
<Vantrax|Work> need to head out for a few min
<doctormo> oh,
<doctormo> bzr checkout lp:~ubuntu-learning-board/ubuntu-learning-moodle/trunk
<doctormo> pull is for when you already have it checked out, sorry
<Vantrax|Work> still says the same after doing the checkout first
<doctormo> checkout gets you the files
<doctormo> then you cd into the directory Vantrax|Work
<Vantrax|Work> ooohh
<Vantrax|Work> lol that trunk is completely the wrong folder:P
<Cajunmg> Can you run a windows based progam on ubuntu?
<Cajunmg> anybody?
<damien_> Any info on Ubuntu 199 training of any kind
<pleia2> damien_: #ubuntu-training is the channel for canonical training like the 199 course
<pleia2> we're community stuff, no certs
<damien_> oh
<damien_> thanks
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-08
<cprofitt> pleia2, what is the plan for tonight?
<pleia2> I am not sure we have one :)
<cprofitt> ok
<cprofitt> pleia2, do I start the meeting or not?
<cprofitt> Vantrax, Vantrax|Work doctormo pleia2 do we want to cancel the meeting?
<pleia2> yeah, I think so :\
<pleia2> cancel I mean
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> pleia2, can you plan the one for next week?
<cprofitt> as far as wiki and fridge, etc.
<Vantrax|Work> i vote yes
<Vantrax|Work> to cancel
 * cprofitt noted Vantrax 
<Vantrax|Work> we need to work out what linkages we want on the website
 * cprofitt noted Vantrax|Work 
<Vantrax|Work> so i can do menus etc
<cprofitt> Vantrax|Work, we need to get the legal and hosting issue settled too
<cprofitt> I know we will want links to the following
<cprofitt> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> yep, I'll plan for a meeting next week
<cprofitt> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100
<cprofitt> an obligatory link to Canonical, Ubuntu.com and Moodle.com
<cprofitt> thanks pleia2
<doctormo> cprofitt: Aye ok
<cprofitt> thanks doctormo
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: How did updating bzr go? We should work on that make sure your set up right
<Vantrax|Work> ill get to it:P
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: :-D don't worry, I have a volunteer work load that would make other people fall over dead.
<doctormo> cprofitt, pleia2, Vantrax|Work: Starting Wednesday 15th July the Ubuntu Massachusetts LoCo will be offering Systems Administration and Programming Lessons in the South End Tech Center in Boston
<doctormo> http://www.ubuntu-massachusetts.com/events/4/
<pleia2> doctormo: awesome :)
<cprofitt> doctormo, nice!!
<cprofitt> NY will be going for approval... but I will not be able to attend the meeting...
<pleia2> eek
<cprofitt> so I am hoping that ausimage remembers -- he had me schedule it despite my being out of town
<doctormo> cprofitt: when is the meeting?
<cprofitt> the 20th
<Severity2> yep
<doctormo> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/07/ubuntu-loco-systems-admin-lessons-in-massachusetts/
<doctormo> cprofitt, Vantrax|Work, pleia2: do you like my updated systems-admin icon?
<pleia2> the one in that link? very much
<Vantrax|Work> nice:P
<Vantrax|Work> fits the theme well
<Vantrax|Work> everything is starting to come together
<Vantrax|Work> we need to sort the licensing stuff out soon tho, anyone heard from dinda on the FSF?
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: Not I
<cprofitt> doctormo, looks good
<cprofitt> Vantrax|Work, nothing from FSF or dinda
<doctormo> At some point we're going to have to go out on our own
<doctormo> To reach out the SFLC or to make a call
<doctormo> (btw it's the Software Freedom Law Center, not the FSF)
<cprofitt> k
<doctormo> cprofitt, pleia2, greg-g, Vantrax|Work: Is it worth contacting the SFLC given that I already have a contact there?
<pleia2> doctormo: waiting for the canonical contact, you mean?
<Vantrax|Work> I would say it is worth doing, but thats up to the board imo
<cprofitt> doctormo, if we have a way of contacting them... I would say yes
<pleia2> and dinda said the canonical law person went on vacation last week
<cprofitt> we also need to determine where the site will eventually be hosted
<cprofitt> Canonical or Bodhi-Server
<cprofitt> there are pros and cons to both of the hosting scenarios
<doctormo> Yes, I think we should stick with our own
<doctormo> We should have a way of funding the server so bodi isn't stuck with the costs
<Vantrax|Work> depends what canonical will come to the party is
<Vantrax|Work> doctormo: thats already done
<doctormo> And we should have a backup domain to use until we can get the learn.ubuntu.com
<Vantrax|Work> we already have one, but can get another
<doctormo> I'm just not sure we should be leaning on or using Canonical resources when there is so much unsure and it's not a set of resourced they typically offer that we need.
<doctormo> I think we'd just be fighting them on it
<Vantrax|Work> depends what they come to the table with
<Vantrax|Work> im willing to work with them to see what can be done as long as they are flexible
<greg-g> doctormo: for what?
<doctormo> greg-g: We're still mulling the licensing issues.
<greg-g> doctormo: why?
<doctormo> greg-g: We want to ask the SFLC for advice.
<doctormo> greg-g: Don't ask me, I say it's settled, others aren't sure enough
<greg-g> well, my advice is not waste your time, worry about actually creating content intead, but that is just me
<cprofitt> greg-g, the issue is we can not, in fairness, have people create content if the terms of that 'product' are not specific
<cprofitt> if we are going to ask people to turn over their 'ownership' as has been suggested... we need to let them know that... ahead of time so that they do not feel ambushed
<greg-g> "all of the work you submit is licensed under CC:BY-SA, thanks" done :)
<cprofitt> I agree greg-g
<cprofitt> doctormo, agrees
<cprofitt> I am not sure about Vantrax|Work and bodhi though
<Vantrax|Work> i agree with that
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Tuesday July 14th @ 9pm EDT (01:00 UTC July 15th) | Support in #ubuntu
<doctormo> cprofitt: Transfere of ownership is off the cards, it's a bad idea and we've heard it's a bad idea from multiple sources
<Vantrax|Work> but there were some good points raised worth checking out tho
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: Do you have a list of good points?
<Vantrax|Work> no atm, it was in the log ..<
<Vantrax|Work> i just remember i didnt have any objection to the queries being checked out
<greg-g> I would use other successful projects as a guide, ie: Wikipedia
<Vantrax|Work> yep
<cprofitt> well the main issue, was that until bodhi was comfortable from his legal liability standpoint that if ownership was not transferred he was not going to host
<Vantrax|Work> which is understandable, while moot if canonical hosts
<greg-g> cprofitt: I tried to explain to him that copyright transfer wouldn't really gain him any protection
<cprofitt> greg-g, as did I...
<doctormo> cprofitt: Which means we will have to find a new hoster
<greg-g> and if anything, would create unwanted hurdles (transfer the copyright to whom? Bodhi? some new entity which needs to be legally created, etc etc, yuck)
<cprofitt> but I am not sure if he is comfortable yet
<doctormo> cprofitt: Agreed, but this is a bodi problem, not nec' an ubuntu-learning project problem
<cprofitt> doctormo, correct... unless bodhi is satisfied with the non-transfer and the avoidance of NC
<doctormo> We should at least be creation materials in the wiki
<greg-g> so yeah, I should stay out of it :)
<doctormo> greg-g: No your input is important, because you know your stuff
<cprofitt> greg-g, your input is valuable
<cprofitt> and appreciated
<doctormo> I'm concerned that we've gone off on this wild goose chase to pander bodi's uncertainties simply because he wouldn't listen to the experience and knowlege of the people involved here.
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> well, in that case, since I apparently haven't been repeating myself too much (as to bore you) I will stick around ;)
<doctormo> I feel like because he wanted NC and because of misunderstandings with liabilities we're stuck here twiddling our thumbs over none issues.
<Vantrax|Work> doctormo: play nice:P We have a hosting option with Canonical to explore atm, the key issue is our access too it
<doctormo> But that's completly my personal opinion and It's not politically sensitive.
<Vantrax|Work> we also have made progress in our theming
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: I'd love to begin work on the theming, let me know when I can.
<Vantrax|Work> so things arent sitting still
<Vantrax|Work> i just have to update the trunk >.<
<doctormo> yes
<cprofitt> I think I would feel the same way as bodhi... nervous about liability
<cprofitt> so despite my legal understanding differing from his; I have to respect his desire to keep his family safe from litigation issues
<Vantrax|Work> okies so how do i push the change back up
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: You want `bzr commit` then `bzr push`
<Vantrax|Work> doctormo: ^
<Vantrax|Work> what folder should I be in?
<doctormo> The folder with the '.bzr' directory, the one that was created when you  did 'bzr pull'
<doctormo> er bzr checkout
<pleia2> bodhi was also supposed to schedule talking to elmo (canonical sysadmin) - does anyone know if he's done that?
<Vantrax|Work> /Projects/learn_ubuntu/trunk$ bzr commit
<Vantrax|Work> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-learning-board/ubuntu-learning-moodle/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<pleia2> if one of us could take that off his plate it would be nice, so not everything is waiting on him
<Vantrax|Work> Ill sort out chatting to elmo
<pleia2> Vantrax|Work: thanks
<Vantrax|Work> our issue is we need access to it as moodle doesnt have webadmin for a fair bit of stuff:P
<pleia2> so on the sites I admin on canonical servers, I have ssh access
<Vantrax|Work> that should be fine, long as i can scp, ssh, and have access to change file permissions
<pleia2> you'd have to work with them on specifics, for planet they have bzr configured, on the ubuntu-women.org core html files I have full access to edit because I'm in the u-w group
<Vantrax|Work> that should be ok
<Vantrax|Work> doctormo: if you still have my ubuntu one shared folder open its all in the theme folder
<Vantrax|Work> i reformatted most of the code so it should be easy to follow
<Vantrax|Work> where does elmo hide out?
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: sorry, damn old bzr code, I'm going to try and convince you to commit this right, since I believe it will be useful in the future
<pleia2> Vantrax|Work: #canonical-sysadmin
<pleia2> Vantrax|Work: I'm not sure about elmo, but most of them are around UTC time, so I've had good luck catching them in their morning
<pleia2> er, their timezone I mean, most of them are in europe somewhere
<Vantrax|Work> im in aus, im sure i can find em
<Vantrax|Work> ill just lurk till he is around
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: Found the problem :-D you need to set your launchpad id by running `bzr launchpad-login [username]`
<Vantrax|Work> i had to do that to download it the first time, doesnt bzr remember it?
<Vantrax|Work> same error
<Vantrax|Work>  Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<Vantrax|Work> im guessing thats more the problem
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: Are you sure running the launchpad-login command caused the http error?
<Vantrax|Work> no, that didnt
<Vantrax|Work> the login worked
<Vantrax|Work> it was the rerunning commit
<Vantrax|Work> ive used SVN systems before, this just seems painful
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: It's not, it's much easier than svn, it's just the 'windows xp is awesome' effect
<Vantrax|Work> ... windows xp sucks
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: Not if it's the only thing you've ever used and the new thing is somethign that works in a fundermentally different way
<Vantrax|Work> true
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: the user you logged in with is the same user that your on the board with right?
<Vantrax|Work> yep
<Vantrax|Work> bzr launchpad-login matthew.lye
<Vantrax|Work> goes through np
<Vantrax|Work> same that I used to download the trunk
<doctormo> `bzr push lp:ubuntu-learning-moodle`
<doctormo> try that, it's the full thing
<Vantrax|Work> hrm, i need to redo my keys I think...
<Vantrax|Work> ok so no auth error now but the push command says: bzr push lp:ubuntu-learning-moodle
<Vantrax|Work> No new revisions to push.
<doctormo> did you do bzr commit first.. oh wait the bzr commit is the problem
<doctormo> `bzr bind lp:ubuntu-learning-moodle`
<doctormo> that should bind it correctly
<doctormo> then run your commit, then the push as above.
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: ^^
<Vantrax|Work> aborting commit write group: BzrCommandError(empty commit message specified)
<Vantrax|Work> ??
<Vantrax|Work> ok i think thats worked
<Vantrax|Work> tell me if it did
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: it should bring up vim or nano for you to enter a commit message, you have to supply one
<Vantrax|Work> it did, I did, should show up now
<Vantrax|Work> it says Committed revision 2.
<Vantrax|Work> yep its there
<Vantrax|Work> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-learning-board/ubuntu-learning-moodle/trunk
<Vantrax|Work> why is it showing me differently to you?
<Vantrax|Work> doctormo: ^
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: and now you pushed to rev2 right?
<Vantrax|Work> its showing up
<Vantrax|Work> i tried the push and it said:  bzr push lp:ubuntu-learning-moodle
<Vantrax|Work> No new revisions to push.
<doctormo> Looks good
<Vantrax|Work> it seems not to know who i am tho...
<doctormo> Vantrax|Work: Possibly a config problem, I have the following in http://pastebin.com/m1998e95 in ~/.bazaar/ directory (3 files)
<doctormo> which help
<doctormo> off to bed, thanks for commiting :-)
<Vantrax|Work> np
<Vantrax|Work> glad we could get it working
<nhandler> Vantrax|Work: Use: bzr whoami 'Matthew Lye <matthew.lye@ubuntu.com>'
<Vantrax|Work> does that fix that nhandler?
<Vantrax|Work> thanks for peaking in btw:P]
<nhandler> Vantrax: That command should fix it. It should also cause it to link to your Launchpad profile. You can type 'bzr whoami' to see what is currently set. And you should know, I am always watching ;)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-09
<doctormo> pleia2, cprofitt, greg-g: http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/09/ubuntu-classes-poster/
<pleia2> doctormo: is there a fee for this?
<pleia2> if so, should mention it :)
<doctormo> pleia2: True, I took off the free tag from the previous design
<doctormo> pleia2: Is organiser in american spelt with a z?
<pleia2> yes
<cprofitt> doctormo, nice poster
<cprofitt> doctormo, did I show you my new desktop?
<Severity1> doctormo, can peoplefrom remote location participate?
<doctormo> Severity1: In this class no, it's a physical class, but I plan on processing one section at a time and I'll try and get introductions and course materials online if you want to keep up
<doctormo> Oh by course introductions, I mean video
<cprofitt> doctormo, tell me what you think -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7563229&postcount=224
<doctormo> cprofitt, pleia2: revision 2 btw
<Severity1> ahhhh thanks! im sure many will be interested! ^^
<cprofitt> I do believe in Amerglish its with a Z
<pleia2> doctormo: I think an additional attention-grabbing "Free!" tag would be useful, "Free" is too ambiguous a term in that context (could mean that there are training sessions on free-as-in-speech systems)
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm trying to balance, I had an attention grabbing Free tag just a second ago, but advice from other community center teachers has made me rethink it since it'd attract people who are not interested in the course, they just know it's free.
<pleia2> LUGs don't have that problem
<pleia2> we put "Free!" on all our stuff
<Severity1> or Libre
<pleia2> (and people *still* ask)
<pleia2> but I think it helps a little :)
<ziroday> people do loove free stuff
<pleia2> I have just never seen it be a problem in practice
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm not sure what LUGs are like outside of Boston, but here the LUG is doing well if they message their own mailing list, let along others or posters.
<pleia2> doctormo: the philadelphia lug has about 700 members, 3 meetings per month, we sometimes have events with posters :)
<pleia2> we're big
<pleia2> one of the largest and most active in the world
<doctormo> pleia2: My LoCo tends to stay away from the BLU (Boston LUG) it's stuffy, technical, none advocacy, not really interested in fresh blood, but then it is old.
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, it helps that I run PLUG
<pleia2> it's still quite technical, but I have pulled it in the direction of less stuffy, and more advocacy
<pleia2> (mostly because that's more fun, for me)
<cprofitt> doctormo, I would not make it free
<cprofitt> doctormo, the advice I had from some organizers is charge $5 to reserve the seat and then refund the money when they show
<cprofitt> that way you do not get people signing up and NOT attending
<cprofitt> others also talk about 'value' - people devalue 'free' things
<pleia2> yeah, I have heard that argument as well
<doctormo> pleia2: you heard that from me!
<doctormo> cprofitt: Yes I understand that
<pleia2> doctormo: actually I think the first time was from emmajane :)
<doctormo> :-P
<doctormo> cprofitt: It's sometimes worth just pushing the money into refreshments :-D
<pleia2> mmm refreshments
<doctormo> cprofitt: That screen is bueatiful by the way
<doctormo> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/sysadmin-poster.svg
<Lns> doctormo: nice =) I still hate how the word 'daemons' has somehow transferred to 'services'..ugh.
<Lns> see that everywhere now
<doctormo> Lns: Services and Daemons are not the same thing, services can mean anything from disk space or ldap and doesn't really mean the running process.
<Lns> doctormo: Gnome's "System -> Administration -> Services" app begs to differ
<doctormo> Meh, close relationship
<pwnguin> daemon is greek for life
<pwnguin> daemons are processes that "live" without explicit users running or using them
<doctormo> pwnguin: interesting
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-10
<doctormo> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/09/ubuntu-classes-poster/ <- revision 5
<Vantrax> nice
<pleia2> Vantrax: thank you :) (/me catches up on -news-team)
<bobishh> anybody read me ?
<pleia2> hello
<dinda> pleia2: you scared them away!  ;)
<pleia2> well, I am pretty scary :)
<pleia2> it's the "2"
<dinda> pleia2: did you see the notice for CC nominations?
<dinda> was hoping elky might have time this go round
<pleia2> dinda: yep
<dinda> pleia2: what about yourself?
<pleia2> dinda: a couple people were kind enough to nominate me :)
<bobishh> hi there. i've got a small question - what should i do to make a daemon to load at startup in ubuntu ? *sorry for poor english
<Vantrax> I think elky is a little tied up with linux aus
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-11
<tbox> so quiet!
<TuxPurple> hi :)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-12
<doctormo> Let me know when Vantrax will be back, I'll need his help
